# Legit Anavar Sources UK



## FitnessFreak101 (Jun 1, 2021)

Does anybody know any legit places to buy Anavar 10mg in the UK?


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Can't guarantee any UGL uk labs are legit anavar but there are enough that are, and its also finding a lab that sells it in 10mg tabs, Pharmacom are very good, Hilmabiocare do legit 10mg var and RHOM labs do legit 10mg var from lab results i've seen.


----------

